# blue ray player in theater room



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

hi
My equipment closet will be outside the theater room. the only problem i see with this is loading discs in the blue ray player. Have kids who often change their mind often about what they want to watch. 
Was thinking about putting just the BD player in the theater room. still in the planning phase and can run wires.
any input on this and where would you recommend i place i


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

It would be pretty cool if you could place it next to the couch. If you could build something for it so you don't have to get up to load movies. Noise may be an issue though


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think the kids would even think twice about going to the equipment closet to change the disc. That and the cable runs with HDMI, easier to leave it in the rack by the AVR. Teach them that if they don't respect the equipment, then it will be off limits (if that is your concern).


----------

